# Oscar & Bella having fun :D



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pictures of Bella & Oscar having fun in the garden after their walk today 



























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures Aurialla - and Bella looks so so fit! Guess the young un in injecting new life in her eh!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yes! Bella constantly bothers him to play chase around the circles in the garden ... It's hilarious to watch


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Oscar is just amazing. <3


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Aww, they are both sooo cute!! Especially love Oscar though :001_wub:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely pics - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What beautiful happy healthy dogs. Great pictures as usual


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all  Oscar and Bella have blushed a little at your compliments :001_wub:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

What beautiful dogs and what a lovely garden too 

Wish mine looked that immaculate but unfortunately Florence doesn't agree with me


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They are both sweethearts! Please hug them for me!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: looks like they have there own race track


----------

